# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 12.47.1902 31/12/2016

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 12.**47.1902 
31/12/2016*   *We wish you a Happy New Year*   *Samsung module update*    *Added New MTK Based Models:*  *SM-G532F* - Custom Root, Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*SM-G532G* - Custom Root, Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Firmware, Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*SM-G532M* - Custom Root, Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*SM-G532MT* - Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Firmware, Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*SM-G532FD* - Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Firmware, Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore  *Note: Write Cert - Only The Original Cert* * Added Qualcomm Based Models:*  *SM-T719Y* - Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Network Repair, Backup/Restore*SM-G5520* - Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Network Repair, Backup/Restore*SM-G5510* - Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Network Repair, Backup/Restore*SM-C9000* - Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Network Repair, Backup/Restore*SM-J510L* - Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Network Repair, Backup/Restore*SM-J510FQ* - Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Network Repair, Backup/Restore*SM-J5108* - Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Network Repair, Backup/Restore*SM-G5700* - Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Network Repair, Backup/Restore*SM-G6100* - Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Network Repair, Backup/Restore*SM-S120VL* - Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Network Repair, Backup/Restore     __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## nader102

السلام عليكم 
عندى جوال sm-c5000 بيعطينى رسالة locked binary by frp 
حاولت انزله سوفتوير عن طريق الادين ما زبط بيحكولى الموضوع مربوط بجوجل شو العمل شكرا

----------

